# Google- Increased risk of Heart Attack - InjuryBoard.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Increased risk of Heart AttackInjuryBoard.com, FLThe FDA (Food and Drug Administration) asks Novartis Pharmaceuticals in March 2007, to stop the sale of the *irritable bowel syndrome* drug Zelnorm. Zelnorm increases the risk of heart attacks, strokes, and other cardiovascular side effects. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

